# Farmers Almanac predicting Cold Snowy winter.



## wa-loaf (Aug 26, 2013)

Taken with a grain of salt ...

http://usnews.nbcnews.com/_news/2013/08/26/20194509-farmers-almanac-super-bowl-may-be-storm-bowl


----------



## 4aprice (Aug 26, 2013)

wa-loaf said:


> *Taken with a grain of salt ...*
> 
> http://usnews.nbcnews.com/_news/2013/08/26/20194509-farmers-almanac-super-bowl-may-be-storm-bowl



Maybe so but I'll take it.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## dlague (Aug 26, 2013)

As long as we get snow snow and more snow!


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 26, 2013)

This is what STE says:


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 26, 2013)

thetrailboss said:


> This is what STE says:



Awesome!


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 27, 2013)




----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 27, 2013)

I like this prediction.


----------



## Abubob (Aug 27, 2013)

Yeah, hmm, cold and snowy in Maine this wintah. Ayuh, sounds about right.


----------



## bigbog (Aug 30, 2013)

Abubob said:


> Yeah, hmm, cold and snowy in Maine this wintah. Ayuh, sounds about right.



Sure would be great...._Ayuh..._  Looking forward to using something 100mm+ for more than a day..  88mm days will be fine...


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 10, 2013)

The Old Farmer's Almanac predicts a cold  winter for every region but the lower Great Lakes, upper Midwest and the  *northern states of the Northeast.*
[url]http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/stories/U/US_OLD_FARMERS_ALMANAC?SITE=MYPSP&SECTION=HOME&TEMPLATE=DEFAULT&CTIME=2013-09-10-10-31-55


[/URL]


----------

